# Police Dog Calendar for 2019



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2018)

[h=1]Vancouver Police Canine Unit Just Released Their 2019 Charity Calendar[/h]“Proceeds from the sale of the calendars go towards the B.C. Cancer Foundation and B.C. Children’s Hospital Foundation.”















More at https://www.boredpanda.com/vancouve...ckgo&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2018)

I like that top photo!


----------

